# BMW Style 19's on a mk4 GLI



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

Tried in the mk4 forums and got nowhere. :banghead:

I'm looking at picking up a set of BMW Styl 19's for my GLI. 

The seller says et20 for the 17x8 wheel.
Current I'm sitting at 23" ground to fender and planning to go lower after winter
Seems a little drastic for a mk4 but I don't know offset calculations to well.

Hoping for help.

Picture of wheel for reference.

:wave:


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

I ran style 5 bmw wheels on my MK4. exact same specs, 17X8, et 20. I redrilled them and ran 5mm spacers at all four corners for this fitment at about 24 ftg:


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

Did you redrill them to 5x100 so you didn't need to adapt?


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

Seizures said:


> Did you redrill them to 5x100 so you didn't need to adapt?


yes. adapters with that kind of offset is a bad idea.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

syntax said:


> yes. adapters with that kind of offset is a bad idea.


This. Redrill is your only option.

ET20 + a 15mm adapter = ET5.


----------

